# Sage Oracle - puck stuck in pf; not able to tap out!



## Iain B (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi - Just upgraded from Barista Express to Oracle. Think I have managed to set up and adjust grind setting (still starting to flow slightly too early at c7s) but key issue is the coffee pick&#8230;OMG it is rock hard and stuck in the pf after use! I used to be able to gently (but firmly) tap on side of bin to empty but now I'm having to use that much force the actually basket comes out of the handle (falling into bin!!). Any suggestions please 🙏


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Try running some water through the group head before grinding so the portafilter is wet/moist


----------



## Iain B (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks @TobyAnscombe&#8230;interesting as I've always been told to have pf dry! Will give that a try 👍


----------



## stevegold6 (Nov 25, 2016)

I had the same problem. I found that I was getting 26g instead of my preference of 22g. I lowered the tamping fan and problem was solved.

Hth


----------



## Iain B (Jan 14, 2022)

@stevegold6thanks for the reply&#8230;and you are / were spot on. After I posted above I did more digging around, discovered I could in fact reduce the dose by adjusting the tamping fan height&#8230;fixed straight away 👍


----------



## stevegold6 (Nov 25, 2016)

Iain B said:


> @stevegold6thanks for the reply&#8230;and you are / were spot on. After I posted above I did more digging around, discovered I could in fact reduce the dose by adjusting the tamping fan height&#8230;fixed straight away 👍


 👍


----------

